# Any BM Members here?  I need to ask a question



## Bungle73 (Dec 23, 2012)

Specifically what is the current system for attending Members' Evening gallery talks that one has booked?

I've been told two different things by the membership dept.:

1 - The usual system is in place and you only need to give your name which is then checked off a list.

2 - You need to collect ticket(s) from the ticked desk.

So which is it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2012)

I handed in my swastika years ago, so its hard to say


----------



## Winot (Dec 23, 2012)

I think @Leanderman is.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 23, 2012)

I've sang Rasputin on Karaoke but sadly wasn't good enough for the proper act.


----------



## Manter (Dec 23, 2012)

@Thraex


----------



## Thraex (Dec 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Specifically what is the current system for attending Members' Evening gallery talks that one has booked?
> 
> I've been told two different things by the membership dept.:
> 
> ...


 

Sorry for tardiness, didn't get a notification, AFAIK you just give your name to the Ticket Office to book and then turn up at the Gallery talk desk at least 15 minutes before the talk starts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Specifically what is the current system for attending Members' Evening gallery talks that one has booked?
> 
> I've been told two different things by the membership dept.:
> 
> ...


I have never seen a ticked desk at the bm

and at places where your presence on a list allows entry it's more common to check on the list than off.


----------



## cesare (Dec 25, 2012)

Missed an opportunity for a spoonerism there ...


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 25, 2012)

Lick on the chest?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2012)

cesare said:


> Missed an opportunity for a spoonerism there ...




I was placing the ball for you to kick it. *i* didn't miss the opportunity


----------



## cesare (Dec 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> I was placing the ball for you to kick it. *i* didn't miss the opportunity


Dicked test  Happy Christmas x


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thraex said:


> Sorry for tardiness, didn't get a notification, AFAIK you just give your name to the Ticket Office to book and then turn up at the Gallery talk desk at least 15 minutes before the talk starts.


Thanks. That's what's always happened for me.

So why have I been told to collect a ticket? 

I've emailed them again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Thanks. That's what's always happened for me.
> 
> So why have I been told to collect a ticket?
> 
> I've emailed them again.


Is collecting a ticket really such a hardship it needs a big song and dance made about it?


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Is collecting a ticket really such a hardship it needs a big song and dance made about it?


Why be an arse?

I need to know what I am supposed be doing don't I?


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Why be an arse?




Aw come on, it's Christmas.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Why be an arse?
> 
> I need to know what I am supposed be doing don't I?


So you think the staff at the bm don't know their jobs.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> So you think the staff at the bm don't know their jobs.


Well they obviously don't if they're telling me two different things.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Well they obviously don't if they're telling me two different things.



I see: they're all incompetents iyo


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> I see: they're all incompetents iyo


I'm not sure what your business is in this thread as you've contributed nothing useful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I'm not sure what your business is in this thread as you've contributed nothing useful.


The purpose of this thread seems to be to paint bm staff as crap. I would hope I hadn't contributed anything which furthered that objective


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> The purpose of this thread seems to be to paint bm staff as crap. I would hope I hadn't contributed anything which furthered that objective


Yes, how dare I be upset that I've been given conflicting information, and how could I be so presumptuous as to try and clarify which of the two pieces of information is correct. Prat.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 8, 2013)

I dont understand this thread


----------

